# Best Cd/Dvd Burner



## kopanowsall

Ok i know i want to get two drives

One for Dvd-Rw and Cd-rw burner

And the other jsut a dvd rom no purpose to have two burners


----------



## aqsg72

DVD/CD Burner: *Pioneer 108*

Any DVD-ROM will do really, get something like a LiteOn, shouldn't matter much if you pick any decent manufacturer


----------



## Praetor

I concurr on the Pioneer108 as the best all-around burner. If you want the best money can buy look at the Plextor712.

As for a CDRW drive, some very nice drives:
- ASUS 522452/523252
- Liteon SOHR5238S (52x32x52)
Are the two best all-around drives

Again, Plextor Plexwriter Premium takes the top crown but at a significantly improved price


----------



## anappledaily

i got the sony  710A .... and guess how much 20 bucks ... - =p
go double layer


----------



## Praetor

1. Sony burners are ok ... their main flaw is that they are too expensive for their performance and feature set (and there is a distinction between the two)

2. Dual layer is [a] overrated IMO and even if its not * its way overpriced and [c] damn near nobody knows how to do a good job with it *


----------



## anappledaily

i acutally got my dvd burner cheaper than my dvd player

dvd player 30 and dvd burner 20


----------



## lilpaul2019

wow so expensive dvd burner when i build systems i get a optirite liteon samsung NU NEC same for burners but if u got the mony go with those expensive ones but y not save mony get the same quilty with thos brands up there


----------



## Praetor

> i get a optirite liteon samsung NU NEC same for burners


You got one good entry in there.... care to guess which one? 



> if u got the mony go with those expensive ones but y not save mony get the same quilty with thos brands up there


Well its pretty much limited to Plextor ... and for the prices of these good non-plextor drives ... i.e., cheaper/same as the rest ... theres not much excuse not to get a good solid drive. Of course getting a fancy Plextor is a waste if the user doesnt know how to use all those fancy features


----------

